# Nicolo



## DanOstergren (Mar 3, 2015)

I met Nicolo after we matched on Tinder and he's quickly become my favorite person to photograph.

These are from two different shoots. All shots captured in natural light. You may not edit my photographs.

1.
EOS 6D
135MM @ F/2.5
1/320th sec
ISO 400






2.
EOS 6D
135MM @F/2.5
1/1250th sec
ISO 400




3.
EOS 6D
135MM @ F/2.5
1/1250th sec
ISO 400





4.
EOS 5D MKI
135MM @ F/4
1/1250th sec
ISO 400





5.
EOS 5D MKI
135MM @ F/4
1/4000 sec
ISO 800


----------



## runnah (Mar 3, 2015)

I find myself mostly drawn to #1 & 4. #1 because its just incredbily well done model fashion shot. #4 because you have really upped your shadow game and 
have made it a very dynamic expression. 

The rest are also good, although I get a bit of a jumper vibe from #5.


----------



## mmaria (Mar 3, 2015)

DanOstergren said:


> I met Nicolo after we matched on Tinder and he's quickly become my favorite person to photograph.


 well.. I can understand...
post more


----------



## DanOstergren (Mar 3, 2015)

runnah said:


> I find myself mostly drawn to #1 & 4. #1 because its just incredbily well done model fashion shot. #4 because you have really upped your shadow game and
> have made it a very dynamic expression.
> 
> The rest are also good, although I get a bit of a jumper vibe from #5.


Thank you.

I don't mind that you get a jumper vibe from the 5th shot. It's pretty obscure to begin with. When I look at it (and I understand this is a strange perception), I envision him as a dancer preparing for a stunt.


----------



## DanOstergren (Mar 3, 2015)

mmaria said:


> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> > I met Nicolo after we matched on Tinder and he's quickly become my favorite person to photograph.
> ...


I'm actually photographing him nude tomorrow.


----------



## runnah (Mar 3, 2015)

DanOstergren said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> > DanOstergren said:
> ...



Won't that be distracting for him?


----------



## limr (Mar 3, 2015)

#4. Always loved your work with shadows.


----------



## DanOstergren (Mar 3, 2015)

runnah said:


> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> > mmaria said:
> ...


HA! Took me a second to get that!


----------



## DanOstergren (Mar 3, 2015)

limr said:


> #4. Always loved your work with shadows.


Thank you. I enjoy utilizing shadows a lot in portraits.


----------



## funwitha7d (Mar 3, 2015)

very nice, moody and original


----------



## tirediron (Mar 3, 2015)

Outstanding work Dan; #2 is without a doubt the best male fashion shot we've seen here in a LONG time.  I love your use of light in #5, but for me the clothes aren't working; he needs to be wearing something more "normal" jeans and a t-shirt, or perhaps even shirtless, but as-is he looks like a ballet dancer

Edit:  D'ohhh... I meant the clothes in #5!


----------



## JacaRanda (Mar 3, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Outstanding work Dan; #2 is without a doubt the best male fashion shot we've seen here in a LONG time.  I love your use of light in #2, but for me the clothes aren't working; he needs to be wearing something more "normal" jeans and a t-shirt, or perhaps even shirtless, but as-is he looks like a ballet dancer


 
I agree, #2 is most outstanding.


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 3, 2015)

Agree that #2 is great but #4 has that combination of great face and other-wordly elements that make it my favorite of this set.
I think #5 has the chance to be really a stunner but the presence of that off center grillle behind his legs puts too much of a real-life stamp on the image.
Without the grill and with very subdued colors I think this would be an all time winner.


----------



## bribrius (Mar 3, 2015)

2 for me...


----------



## JacaRanda (Mar 3, 2015)

Dan,

Have you found any differences in quality of the photos taken with 5dI and 6d, using the same lens?  How do you decide to choose one over the other?

Thanks,


----------



## elizpage (Mar 3, 2015)

Wow, incredible. #4 is my favorite.


----------



## DanOstergren (Mar 3, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Outstanding work Dan; #2 is without a doubt the best male fashion shot we've seen here in a LONG time.  I love your use of light in #5, but for me the clothes aren't working; he needs to be wearing something more "normal" jeans and a t-shirt, or perhaps even shirtless, but as-is he looks like a ballet dancer
> 
> Edit:  D'ohhh... I meant the clothes in #5!


Thank you.

"Normal" clothing just isn't my taste, especially for that shot. Honestly I believe jeans and a t-shirt would destroy the mood of that shot, and saying he looks like a ballet dancer as if it's a bad thing is a little bit confusing/ disappointing to me.


----------



## DanOstergren (Mar 3, 2015)

The_Traveler said:


> Agree that #2 is great but #4 has that combination of great face and other-wordly elements that make it my favorite of this set.
> I think #5 has the chance to be really a stunner but the presence of that off center grillle behind his legs puts too much of a real-life stamp on the image.
> Without the grill and with very subdued colors I think this would be an all time winner.


I personally enjoy the realness that the grill adds to the shot, but can appreciate the difference it would make to not have it and agree with you that it would have made a better shot. Regardless, it would have been impossible to capture him in that light without including the vent.


----------



## DanOstergren (Mar 3, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> Dan,
> 
> Have you found any differences in quality of the photos taken with 5dI and 6d, using the same lens?  How do you decide to choose one over the other?
> 
> Thanks,


I've noticed two differences. The first is the difference in image size. The 5D images are only 12 megapixels. The other difference is that images are slightly sharper straight out of camera, but to me this makes no difference because I sharpen all of my photos in post anyways, and in my opinion every photograph shot in RAW needs to be sharpened in post. 

Otherwise, the only elements to an image that I think would create a noticeable difference in quality are light, focus, exposure, subject, colors and composition.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 3, 2015)

DanOstergren said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Outstanding work Dan; #2 is without a doubt the best male fashion shot we've seen here in a LONG time.  I love your use of light in #5, but for me the clothes aren't working; he needs to be wearing something more "normal" jeans and a t-shirt, or perhaps even shirtless, but as-is he looks like a ballet dancer
> ...



tirediron gave you one of the best compliments ive seen him give in a long time, and gave you his honest opinion on your photos.   your take on every little critique that isn't "i love that shot" like its some sort of personal insult is a little bit confusing/disappointing to me. 

1-3 are excellent. Im really not a fan of B&W, but I will make an exception for these just  because they are that great. 
I don't like the "branch shadows" in 4. I personally think minus those, that shot would have been just amazingly orgasmic. 
The leotard look, to me, just doesn't lend anything relevant or otherwise interesting to the scene. it just looks out of place. im just not seeing what "mood" a leotard sets amidst a concrete wall and ledge.


----------



## DanOstergren (Mar 3, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...


And I thanked him for the compliment.

I have every right to explain my thoughts on something in my own photographs just as any of you do. To me it lends to the look. Even when tirediron mentions the ballet dancer look, I think of a dancer getting ready to do a stunt. But when I'm told that the ballet look somehow is an element that degrades the look of the image and that it should be replaced with something "normal", then yes I will be disappointed. To me that is the sort of feedback that discourages thinking outside of the box. Honestly I don't care if you disagree or don't like my opinion, and I am ending this conversation with you now.


----------



## terri (Mar 3, 2015)

Beautiful set!   #4 for me as well, and of course it's because I'm a big fan of how you work with shadows.   Lovely!


----------



## tirediron (Mar 3, 2015)

DanOstergren said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > DanOstergren said:
> ...


Okay... let me clarify:  What I meant was, that to MY way of thinking, the ballet-esque clothing  didn't fit the image.  To me the clothing he is wearing clashes with the environment.  I'm not suggesting that t-shirt & jeans is the only other option, but MY feeling is that it would be a stronger image if the clothing complimented the setting.  That said, obviously Dan and I are going to look at any image in totally separate ways, and if it works for him, then that is really all that counts.  I freely admit that it's very unlikely that I will ever produce images that have the strength of this set, so take my opinion for what it's worth (but go easy on the exchange rate, okay?  )


----------



## DanOstergren (Mar 3, 2015)

tirediron said:


> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> > pixmedic said:
> ...


Thank you, and I appreciate the friendly response. The unitard is one of my favorite looks on Nicolo, and to me in that scene is very reminiscent of a dancer preparing to do a Houdini-esque stunt or performance. It creates a mood that tells a story to me. Street clothing or normal clothing would take that away from the image and in my opinion reduce the element of interest. It would become an average shot to me, and average is not my style.

This opinion isn't directed at you Tirediron; I've never understood the negative reaction to an artist explaining themselves or giving their opinion in response to a critique. I am just as entitled to my opinions and feelings of my own artwork just as others are on mine or their own. I'm sick of the negativity associated with defending oneself over a critique that you disagree with or with explaining an element to the photo that you feel someone may be missing.

And for the record, I don't disagree with every negative critique given to me; even in this thread on the SAME IMAGE I agreed with someone's feedback that what they suggested would have created a better image. Just because I simply disagree with someone's opinion on my work doesn't automatically mean that I reject everything negative said about my work; it means that I am expressing my right to have a valid opinion and I am not going to let anyone stop me from having one.


----------



## DanOstergren (Mar 3, 2015)

terri said:


> Beautiful set!   #4 for me as well, and of course it's because I'm a big fan of how you work with shadows.   Lovely!


Thank you. It's a lot of fun to experiment with shadows like this and figuring out what works and what doesn't. This to me was one of those moments where I took the shot and viewed it and was immediately stunned by the mood it created. The mood created by shadows is my favorite part; it's an element really unique to using shadows that obscure certain parts of a portrait.


----------



## mmaria (Mar 4, 2015)

DanOstergren said:


> I'm actually photographing him nude tomorrow.


will you post here?
in other words, please post here


----------



## DanOstergren (Mar 4, 2015)

mmaria said:


> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> > I'm actually photographing him nude tomorrow.
> ...


Lol, I would but I don't think that's allowed. Perhaps if links are allowed. I plan on taking some very tasteful shots, and I want at least a few to be facebook safe.


----------



## mmaria (Mar 4, 2015)

DanOstergren said:


> Lol, I would but I don't think that's allowed. Perhaps if links are allowed. I plan on taking some very tasteful shots, and I want at least a few to be facebook safe.


Hey... I don't mind links...

just do it!


----------



## DanOstergren (Mar 5, 2015)

mmaria said:


> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> > Lol, I would but I don't think that's allowed. Perhaps if links are allowed. I plan on taking some very tasteful shots, and I want at least a few to be facebook safe.
> ...


The shoot was amazing. I don't know if I'll begin editing them for a few days though.


----------



## mmaria (Mar 5, 2015)

DanOstergren said:


> The shoot was amazing..


awwwwwwwwww great!



> I don't know if I'll begin editing them for a few days


.... waiting


----------



## DanOstergren (Mar 7, 2015)

mmaria said:


> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> > The shoot was amazing..
> ...


Here you go. And I shouldn't forget to add the precautionary NSFW warning. 
Inspired by the statue of "Dying Gaul". All natural light with a silver reflector.
"Nicolo"


----------



## kdthomas (Mar 7, 2015)

Like them all but #4 is the winner for me ... the shadows are reminiscent of blood running ... Really nice work ...


----------



## mmaria (Mar 9, 2015)

DanOstergren said:


> Here you go. And I shouldn't forget to add the precautionary NSFW warning.
> Inspired by the statue of "Dying Gaul". All natural light with a silver reflector.
> "Nicolo"


Oh......
..........yes!!!

let me see one more time....

hm....
oh....
.....yes!!!

.... thanks


----------



## annamaria (Mar 9, 2015)

Nice set. Number 2 is my pick.  Nicely captured.


----------



## DanOstergren (Mar 9, 2015)

mmaria said:


> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> > Here you go. And I shouldn't forget to add the precautionary NSFW warning.
> ...


lol, glad you like it.


----------



## DanOstergren (Mar 23, 2015)

annamaria said:


> Nice set. Number 2 is my pick.  Nicely captured.


Thank you. It's always interesting to see what others like in a set. Personally I like #2, but it's never been one of the images that stands out to me as a strong image. For me I guess my favorites tend to be the ones with eye contact.


----------



## annamaria (Mar 23, 2015)

DanOstergren said:


> annamaria said:
> 
> 
> > Nice set. Number 2 is my pick.  Nicely captured.
> ...



Dan I went back and looked over the images again and I see what you mean about the eye contact.  I do agree with you.  I haven't checked, but do you plan on giving a tutorial on portraits? Especially using natural light.


----------



## DanOstergren (Mar 24, 2015)

annamaria said:


> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> > annamaria said:
> ...


Funny that you ask; I recently wrote a column for a local fashion magazine on this exact topic. It will be published in April. You can get a free digital subscription here: Subscribe Avari Magazine


----------



## DanOstergren (Mar 24, 2015)

Also for anyone interested, here is a before/after photoshop retouch for one of the images. 
I totally get if you like the before better than the after, but I don't care to hear it.


----------



## runnah (Mar 24, 2015)

DanOstergren said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> > DanOstergren said:
> ...



I like it. Focuses on what makes men sexy. Glad you didn't show too much wang as to me there is no way to make one look "sexy".


----------



## annamaria (Mar 24, 2015)

DanOstergren said:


> annamaria said:
> 
> 
> > DanOstergren said:
> ...



Thank you Dan that was really nice of you. Can't wait it check it out.


----------

